# My Pro Fish 525 Fit Out



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

1 Railblaza Star port fitted to rear hatch lid for Flag/Light pole. 
Shark Shield Surf fitted with lead teathered to rear webbing when not in use. 
Removable running anchor rig attached to handles along the side of the ski. 
Two Railblaza starports fitted to fish box lid to take the railblaza track port dash THINGO that holds my GPS, sounder & one rod holder, it has been cut down to size to fit across the lid. 
Condute for wiring , attached to rod holder webbing & a cable bung fitted next to the hatch that Dennis pre installed for me for the transducer location . 
Still waiting for my Li-ion Battery pack to arrive in the mail to finish the power side of things. 
Transducer has been glued in. 
Put some cutting board to under side of lid for extra strength & my knife fitted to it as well . 
Used some doubled up 80lb braid for hings to lid. 
All done. 
Just needs FISH !!!  . 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

More


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

salticrak said:


> THOSE Bream don'T HAVE A CHANce.


 :lol:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Geez you don't muck around mate! A gopro mount is the sum total of my mods so far!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys , 
I will be testing things out tomorrow to see how it all works , the transducer should be set enough by then. 
If things get in the way Brad, i'll get rid of the trackport thingo & just put my sounder & gps into the starports.
Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello Ron, can you say me What's that piece ? Yhank you ;-)


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

pml said:


> Hello Ron, can you say me What's that piece ? Yhank you ;-)


Thats a Shark shield mate, the Surf model.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you for your answer ! 
We didn't need this system here !!! ;-)


----------

